# beef heart



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have been trying to get some frozen beef heart for my fish but haven't had any luck would it be ok to buy a fresh beef heart and chop it up and freeze it to make my own ? i have a plec that i am told might like this he is much more of a meat eater than a veggie eater and I am not sure he is feeding enough , he seems to always be in hiding. I do put somer frozen blood worms in his cave but I am not sure he is eating them the other fish love them so it might be them that is going in and eating


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

your snowball (baryancistrus sp.) is an omnivore, and will be happy on just about anything. That being said, you should feed at night to ensure that he is getting enough to eat. That way, most of the other fish are asleep and will not take it's food.

When it's adjusted to it's tank (my 5 gold nuggets come out and play all the time) it will come out, and then you can feed it during the day to see that it is feeding. Mine pig out in the middle of the day as soon as they smell the tablets on the tank floor 

I would recommend not feeding beefheart, as it is too much animal protein, causes too much mess and there are much better alternatives out there. And feeding cow to fish just seems unnatural to me. At least blood worms and other insects are still larval insects that would naturally be part of it's diet. I can't see my plecs crawling down a cow's throat to eat it's heart any time soon.
Instead, go for a quailty tablet and frozen foods. For dry foods, I feed a combination of Hikari sinking wafers, algae tablets, carnivore tabs and wardley's spirulina. My baryancistrus are nice and fat and definitely happy


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with Ameekplec...adding beefheart of all things seems like more of a contaminant to the delicate ecosystem that is your aquarium...I would avoid it.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I will third that opinion;

Maybe this article will help you: Feeding Pleco's Part 1 (Planet catfish.com)


----------

